# How much did your 5 stage vetting cost?



## nic85 (26 June 2009)

Im just curious as to how much a 5 stage vetting costs? Oh and if anyone has had a 2 or 3 stage too...the price differences and what is included in that particular vetting.

Thanks


----------



## cob1 (26 June 2009)

Feb 2008 i paid £200 for a 5 stage, and £50 travel costs (used my vet but horse was quite far away).Thats in Northumberland area.


----------



## nic85 (26 June 2009)

Oh thats not bad for a 5 stage. What did that include?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (26 June 2009)

This link should tell you all about vettings.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/best/article.php?aid=47193


----------



## nic85 (26 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This link should tell you all about vettings.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/best/article.php?aid=47193 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!! Thats very informative...

I would still like people to reply RE the costs as om sure they will vary in different areas...


----------



## Ladybird (26 June 2009)

Feb 2007 I paid £185 in Derby, but was quoted up to £230, and I didn't pay any travel costs as I was within their distance.


----------



## ducktails (26 June 2009)

christ I paid loads more than that.. I had one vetting for £245 without bloods because the horse failed and the second vetting was £318 and fortunately passed before I was bankrupt. Both times I used a different vet to my own and was pleased with both, infact the vet with the horse that failed was gorrrrjuss! hehe


----------



## cob1 (26 June 2009)

Mine included bloods, and everything else that is standard. It took about 2 hours, and i felt it was very thorough.


----------



## kellyeaton (26 June 2009)

around £200!


----------



## lochpearl (26 June 2009)

I just had my horse 5 star vetted in Derbyshire it was just under £300 as I used a vet that was very good but quite far from them, this included taking but not testing the bloods and no xrays.


----------



## spaniel (26 June 2009)

I had 5 stage,  bloods and xrays (in the NW area), local vet so no travel and it was £280.  That was 3 years ago.


----------



## ihatework (26 June 2009)

It really does vary depending on where you are in the country,

For example I had one done in Scotland which cost £160, the good equine vets round me (Berks/Oxon) you would be looking at £250+

I had a 2* done on a youngster about 3 years ago and that cost in the region of £100 (Staffordshire)


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 June 2009)

I had one done last July which cost £368 but that did include additional travel costs as my vet had a 1.5 hr journey each way. My OH really wanted his vet rather than a local. 

Dex's cost £400 in 2006 but that was with Scott Dunn himself - well worth it as Dex had multiple problems and i felt i needed PSD's experience to judge if he was "worth a punt"  PSD found him lame on 3 legs, worse on flexion, thick in the wind, wouldnt canter on left rein, varicous veins, cellulite, bogged off every time i tried to trot him up, laminitis, badly ridged feet- one was turned in &amp; boxy  and thats just what i remember  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He told me i had to buy him as he felt he would be a smashing chap with some time,farriery and being taught some manners  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He was right as Dex has given me so much fun and we are looking forwards to our 4th hunting season together (only ever been lame twice, once with a punctured frog and also a blackthorn in the knee)


----------

